# 2 pairs of breeding RBP for sale



## CJ's Fish (Apr 2, 2006)

I have 2 pairs RBP that do it all the time and I am tired of dealing with them. I want to know if anyone is intrested and how much each pair is worth. Or as sold as individuals how much each is worth. I heard a breeding pair is worth like $300?? Your thoughts or offers.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Closed see other thread in member classifieds


----------

